# What temperature to smoke a turkey?



## caaront (Oct 23, 2010)

I know what internal temp to look for, just wondering the ideal temp to smoke about 12 pound turkey at.

Thank you, Aaron


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 23, 2010)

Here's how I did my first turkey.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99200/first-turkey#post_548899  

 Good luck and have fun.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 23, 2010)

There are two lines of thought on smoking poultry. Some say low and slow around 225 others will smoke them at 300-350. Personally I find I get more smoke flavor at 225 but a kind of rubbery skin at 325 or so I get some smoke flavor and a crispy skin.

Some that smoke them at 225 will crisp them up on either a grill or in the oven and others take the skin off or eat it the way it is


----------



## caaront (Oct 23, 2010)

I

have found that 225 is a good temp for me so far for many things.Thank you

I


----------

